

Why the iPad will beat Android Tablets for Hospital Use - dr_
http://www.imedicalapps.com/2011/03/ipad-beat-android-tablets-hospital-medical-use/

======
dusklight
I can't imagine the iPad winning in the long run.

There will eventually be Android tablets that are much much cheaper than
iPads. There are vastly more java programmers than there are Objective C
programmers.

Due to the way the ecosystems are set up, Android will always advance at a
much faster, although more chaotic, pace than Apple.

Fragmentation? See Apple II vs PC clones all over again. Fragmentation is a
silly argument. End users don't care. They just want something cheap that
works.

